# Infographic



## edcporn (Apr 2, 2014)

Just made this, what do you think?

edcporn.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that it's a good beginning.

If you really want to instruct with graphics, you need to show everything from the foundation on up.
Therefore, you need more than one picture to do the job.

The first picture might be of just the strong-side hand and its proper grip, with the features called-out as you have on this one.
Then you add the weak-side hand, as you have here, with further explanatory call-outs.

Please, also, don't say "Squeeze."
It should be a _press_, straight to the rear.
The word "squeeze" is ambiguous, and may cause a beginner to progressively squeeze with his whole hand.
Instead, what you want is a strong, steady grip with palm, thumb, and lower fingers; and then the trigger finger presses the trigger _in isolation_.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice infograph

Here is a video on the combat grip shown above....
How to grip a Glock or any pistol - YouTube

Article on combat grip...
The Combat Grip

Concerning squeezing the trigger on page four and six of the below it explains why squeezing it not the best option....
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...aXiyNqxyIo2CHKdQFj6Y9WQ&bvm=bv.62578216,d.aWc


----------

